#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Alibaba to Enter Sri Lanka

## Neo

Alibaba has officially bought Daraz. How will it impact Sri Lankan eCommerce market? Will it be a positive impact or negative impact?

Alibaba buys Rocket Internet’s Daraz to expand its e-commerce empire into South Asia – TechCrunch

----------


## Chandana

> Alibaba has officially bought Daraz. How will it impact Sri Lankan eCommerce market? Will it be a positive impact or negative impact?
> 
> Alibaba buys Rocket Internet’s Daraz to expand its e-commerce empire into South Asia – TechCrunch


Too early to predict but because of their name "Alibaba" will boost sales channels , No idea how they are going to implement their strategy here.

----------


## Moana

> Too early to predict but because of their name "Alibaba" will boost sales channels , No idea how they are going to implement their strategy here.


Can't really predict the outcome but surely changes might occur and Daraz would become a more trust able company because of the name ''Alibaba'' and he might even introduce more products which would boost sales!

----------

